# Help With Build



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm building an AM4 system, and am in the "picking the parts" phase. Budget is about $600. I read the recommended builds article here, and started with that, but its a year old and tech evolves quickly.

I liked the Gigabyte X570/Ryzen 5 combination. 4 memory slots is a must-have. But when I started looking at video cards, OMG! I'm NOT paying those prices!

So, in addition to planning for memory expansion (2x8 now, and 2x8 later), I've decided to do without a good video card until these prices drop. I can live without the occasional Fallout binge.

So here's my plan. 

Build a good, solid system but use a motherboard with onboard graphics until I feel like wasting $250 on a good-enough-for-me video card. But here's where my knowledge falls flat.

It used to be that graphics were either "on board" or they weren't. "Integrated" meant "on board", and that was that. But now the Newegg filter has this extra thing about "CPU support" for graphics, and I just scanned an article that said things have changed, and that the CPU does the work. But the Newegg's filtered search lists all sorts of various video chippy-sounding letters ("Radeon XYZ", etc...) and so now I don't know how to limit the search to only show those motherboards that have built in video output, and what happens if I get a CPU that doesn't do video? 

Or do they all do video. I'm dropping money here, and don't want any problems. Any help?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL......OK! 

Now days, mobo's don't have the embedded GPU as we know from back in the day. Now they are built on the CPU.....and commonly referred to as APU's. The termanology is still the same and means the same embedded/intergraded .....but on the CPU now. As for the designation letters after the CPU number.....examples: AMD 5600 vs 5600X X- is for OC'ing (over clocking). On Intel CPU's it's K = OC, F means no embedded/intergraded GPU, KF = OC with no GPU. 

NOTE: This is a big note for you. You well need to check the AMD Ryzen CPU you want has the GPU embbeded as most of them "DO NOT" have it embedded. 

Have you tried newegg's PC builder? 

You'll be hard pressed to get a decent build for $600....depending on the total hardware ordered....ie case, fans, OS, CPU cooler, PSU, HDD/SSD and so on. If you just want a 3 piece combo .... ie mobo/cpu/ram.....that is very doable for $600.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a quick combo setup for your budget.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3400G AMD RYZEN 5 3400G 4-Core 3.7 GHz (Boost) Desktop Processor - Newegg.com

Mobo: Asus ROG Strix B450-FGaming II; ASUS ROG Strix B450-F Gaming II AMD AM4 Motherboard - Newegg.com

RAM: GSkill Trident; Corsair Vengenance LPX 16Gb; CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 Desktop RAM - Newegg.com

Total: $383.97


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

NOTE: That CPU does have an embedded/ntergraded GPU on it.....the RX Vega 11. It also comes with the wraith cooler.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks I'll look at all of this.

I did a very structured search on Newegg filtering in all AMD CPUs that were New, In Stock, had Video, shipped from the US, were Socket AM4, etc... and got this:









AMD Ryzen 5 2nd Gen with Radeon Graphics - RYZEN 5 3400G Picasso (Zen+) 4-Core 3.7 GHz (4.2 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD3400C5FHBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com


Buy AMD Ryzen 5 2nd Gen with Radeon Graphics - RYZEN 5 3400G Picasso (Zen+) 4-Core 3.7 GHz (4.2 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD3400C5FHBOX Desktop Processor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





There were others (like 6), but this was the only Rizen 5. The rest were 3's or lower. I assume 5 is better than 3. If this is a good start, I can use it as a foundation for everything else. I have several old, good cases, so I can save some money there.

Is this a good start? Is this a good plan? 

Looking into your parts now. Thanks for the help.


EDIT***

LOL, same CPU...


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Also, is there a performance difference between 1x16 vs. 2x8 Gbyte RAM. Occurred to me I could by 16 now and 16 later. Also FYI I know about matched memory kits being better.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes....it's a good start. As for performance with the RAM.....No....as far as doubling. The only thing you would be increasing is total amount of GB storage. The actual performance is the RAM itself....voltage, CAS, speed.

When you do get your 2nd set....get exactly the same set as you did before. Otherwise your asking for problems mix matching sets of RAM.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for that. I'm a G.Skill fanboy, but will settle for Corsair if the savings is significant. FYI I'm on a mobile. My computer was stolen from my house, so this is what I have for now. Motherboard is next. I can slap a cheap set of 2x8's for now, and sell them later.

Why THAT motherboard, from all the others. I can afford $200-ish for the m/b and still have enough for a good PSU. I'm a PSU zealot, btw, and learned at the feet of the Master, dai.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Wilhelm_Kaiser said:


> I'm a PSU zealot, btw, and learned at the feet of the Master, dai.


Didn't you previously belong under a different name?


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

No. I know dai from. Bleeping Computer.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Okay so now I have 2 questions:

1) When using Newegg's filter to find a motherboard. I click all the usual (ship from US, New, AM3, 4x288 pin memory) I get to the "video" category, and I have a bunch of video options, "integrated ", and "none". What do these mean if I am building for the specific purpose of using the CPU to do the video? Does "none" mean NO video output from the motherboard at all? If the CPU is doing the video, then do any of those options mean anything to me at all? Can I ignore them? If the CPU is doing the video, then what would the "RadeonXYZ" do?

2) For some reason I think the X570 is best. True? There's plenty of affordable options using the X570 chips etc. I think.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Correction, that's supposed to be "*AM4*". Too late to edit.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I only use the filters to find specfic brands and nothing much else.....I search the old fashion way......look, scan. look, scan.......LOL! 

For your mobo question, as to why that one; simply price. I just a quick pick and stayed right at $400. This wasn't intended for you to take and order but rather use those as a template and chose what your like and can afford. 

Yes....by all means....look for better hardware...except keep that 3200g CPU....RAM and Mob, go nuts. LOL!


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Right but what about the video integrated on board none, etc.. questions? I don't want to pick a m/b that won't work.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wilhelm_Kaiser said:


> Right but what about the video integrated on board none, etc.. questions?


They are on the CPU and you don't have to worry about the mobo as they don't have it any more. As long as the CPU socket matches the socket on the mobo and the mobo supports use of that CPU. That's all you have to look for.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for all that, and I believe you BUT since that's true, why all the video options? What does "none" mean in the context? Is "something" better than "none"?

Or do those options only apply to situations where the CPU has no "GPU"? Do I get better performance with a motherboard video "something " than I would with nothing (or something else)?

If the motherboard has a graphics processor, and the CPU does too, can you switch between them in BIOS? Or is it automatically detected?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some of the confusion is that some users still have the older equipment, hence a MOBO and CPU without integrated graphic hookup. Probably a way to make it cheaper.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

<q>Some of the confusion is that some users still have the older equipment, hence a MOBO and CPU without integrated graphic hookup. Probably a way to make it cheaper.</q>

I read this 3x, and thought about it bigly, and still don't understand. What I'm referring to is the set of options on Newegg's filter for motherboard, where some motherboards have "integrated" (which I assume means their video chioset exists, but is un-named, some have the chipset named, and some have "none" at all.

First if it has "none", does that mean there is no video output jack (HDMI) on the motherboard, or does it mean the video is simply dumped straight from the CPU to a video output jack?

Second, if the motherboard has "something" (a Radeon XYZ, for example), what happens if a CPU that does not have graphics capability is used on that board?

What if a graphics capable CPU IS used. Does BIOS give you an option to toggle between them?

I get the basic idea that since the CPU I plan to use has graphics, any motherboard (except "none"?) will output video, but could the motherboard's "something" be better than what the CPU produces (assuming you can toggle between the two)?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some current CPUs don't have what all used to have, namely built in graphics. If MOBO doesn't have PCI slot then buying the wrong CPU would also result in needing to buy a new MOBO also.


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

Corday said:


> Some current CPUs don't have what all used to have, namely built in graphics. If MOBO doesn't have PCI slot then buying the wrong CPU would also result in needing to buy a new MOBO also.


Okay but what about all my other questions? Do you toggle between cpu and onboard if both have video? What if onboard is better than cpu?


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

There is no onboard vs. CPU (APU) there is only _APU_ - your motherboard will have the appropriate connectors for your _APU_ if you get a CPU that has _APU_ (3200g-3400g).


----------



## Wilhelm_Kaiser (Mar 22, 2021)

SpareChange said:


> There is no onboard vs. CPU (APU) there is only _APU_ - your motherboard will have the appropriate connectors for your _APU_ if you get a CPU that has _APU_ (3200g-3400g).



Thanks i spent yesterday evening reading about the history of APU. I'm curious. I couldn't find anything that answered a question about performance. Are the APU resources shared or separate? Does cpu function degrade when video demands are high on an APU?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wilhelm_Kaiser said:


> Are the APU resources shared or separate?


Shared....as if it were an embedded on the mobo. The APU act identical to embedded GPU's. The only difference is, now they are on the CPU's....a big cost savings in the mobo mfg world.



Wilhelm_Kaiser said:


> Does cpu function degrade when video demands are high on an APU?


Yes....as these APU's are just like embbeded GPU's....not that good for high demand video processing. They share/barrow resources form the system...ie RAM.


----------

